# who can guess what these are or do?



## Cuda (Mar 16, 2009)

Just got these puppies, hint there for the inside of pipes lol.


----------



## JWBII (Dec 23, 2012)

Man that background makes it hard to see. I don't have a clue but sure looks like some sort of plugging thingy. That's my best guess lol.


----------



## Cuda (Mar 16, 2009)

lets see if this picture is better


----------



## suzie (Sep 1, 2010)

What the heck is that a chasity belt:yes:


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Hmmm...

Related to reestablishing a connection inside a liner?


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

Sand Blasting?


----------



## Cuda (Mar 16, 2009)

Will said:


> Sand Blasting?


Will is on it! One is a sandblaster for 2"-12" pipe and then that makes the other one a............
The roller jig in the middle fits them both Sand blaster for pipe is on the left in the last picture.


----------



## phishfood (Nov 18, 2012)

Cuda said:


> Will is on it! One is a sandblaster for 2"-12" pipe and *then that makes the other one a............*
> The roller jig in the middle fits them both Sand blaster for pipe is on the left in the last picture.


A super high tech jet fighter?

A super high tech flushing head to remove the sand and debris?


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

Is the municipality going to give you hell for sand blasting a sewer?


----------

